# New Green Sailfin Molly and Fry Pics



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

Here are some pics of my new green sailfin mollies. I have two males and four females. The males are gorgeous!








With its sail up








One has a little more dark color on the tail but they are both beautiful

























A good picture of one of my cories:









Now some dalmation molly and sword fry pics:

































They are getting so big - I am a proud grandmomma!! I definitely cannot wait for green sailfin fry though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Awesome pics! The fry are so cute! How long did it take them to get to that size?

The Sailfins are gorgeous.  I don't think I've seen those in person before.


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

JustOneMore20 said:


> Awesome pics! The fry are so cute! How long did it take them to get to that size?
> 
> The Sailfins are gorgeous.  I don't think I've seen those in person before.


Thanks - let's see the swords are about 2 months and the dalmation fry are about a month - I think. I have them written down, teehee since I am so bad at dates.

I actually saw some yellow sailfins and fell inlove with them but they weren't for sale. They did have the green ones and that one male with the really dark on the end of the tail was the most colorful. They were all gorgeous though. Stunning.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

looking good i love the fry eating photo


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks! It is hard getting them to sit still, except when they eat.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It can take a couple of YEARS for the sails to grow, so don't freak out if your fry seem disappointing. That's why sailfins cost so much more than regular mollies.

JOM20, the next time you come down to the beach, poke around in the marshes. Those things are native here and they grow wild, so you'll maybe see some much nicer than any you'd likely ever find in any shop.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Ohh....good idea! I didn't know they were native down there. I'll have to remember that.


----------



## BlackSwords11 (Feb 23, 2008)

beautiful male. Just wondering, how did you raise your sword fry. I don't seem to ever have any luck with raising them.


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

This was my first batch of fry. I haven't lost any of them. I just give them crushed flake, do regular water changes and also give them sinking algae wafers and pellets. They love them as you can see in the pictures.


----------

